# Green Mile 11/14/2020



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Plenty of small small blues and trout. This year the limit for blues is 3.


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice catch - thanks for the report


----------

